# Is Kaspersky Internet Security a network resource hog?



## sakumar79 (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi,
  I have Kaspersky Internet Security 2010 on my system. I noticed that it is downloading about 35 MB every day. (I checked by going to Network Monitor and seeing usage in Network Traffic Tab)

Is this normal?

Thanks in advance
Arun


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 28, 2009)

KIS downloads virus definitions every hour.

So, in a way u can say that. But what it does is only for u...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 28, 2009)

35MB per day..?? u got to be kidding me...

I hv KIS 2009, only an initial update of defs and program components takes 20mb, after tat, every virus def (wich gets d/loaded) thereafter in a gap of 4 hrs-6hrs each (if u hv set ur KIS to AUTOMATICALLY D/load updates/definitions) is jus a platry 2-3mb and NOT 35MB.... 

edit: maybe its KIS2010 version so its certain tat it might be updating itself (program files., components, engines and its virus databases) for the very 1st time u hv connected to the net..


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 28, 2009)

It might be your total network usage daily


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 28, 2009)

^^

well then tats too low to be actually called a net usage.. jus 35mb. .??  lol...


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Aug 29, 2009)

I have KIS 2010. It hardly downloads 2-3 mb everyday.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 29, 2009)

KIS firewall is not perfect


----------



## sakumar79 (Aug 30, 2009)

@Ramakrishnan, did you check it in Network Monitor->Network traffic or is it based on the size of downloads noticed or based on other bandwidth monitoring tools?

Arun


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Aug 30, 2009)

I have tautology bandwidth monitor. It will show the bandwidth usage for a day or a certain time or for a particular month. It never showed more than 3.-4 MB. This is because I have KIS on my Laptop and I connect to the net  only for updating KIS. Secondly KIS itself shows the download size and thirdly I check on the ISP site the usage. It always tallies more or less.


----------

